# r35 standard injectors



## Drgray (Jun 6, 2016)

As title says, after some standard r35 injectors. Ideally without too much mileage on them and havent been sat around too long either.

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There***8217;s normally a set a week for sale on eBay.

Best bet is to get them serviced before fitting to establish there condition.


----------

